# Garage Cupboards..



## garylythgoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Not really 'Tools' as such, but i didnt want to stick it in Off Topic  

Im wanting some of the plastic garage cupboard type units you can buy, but i dont know where from?

I've seen some in the Argos catalogue, but there are potential other/better options out there? Budget isnt massive either!

Anyone got some suggestions? :buffer: :driver:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it a cupboard or racking you want ?


----------



## garylythgoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Cupboard :thumb:

Like this :

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7001095/Trail/searchtext>GARAGE.htm :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ah ok , as i saw some great shelving the other day ...not sure of the best place for cupboards ... sorry


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

try Focus DIY and look for their Takeaway kitchen range. Sounds crazy but they have a 70% discount running right now and I got 4m of wall units, 3m of floor units and a 3m worktop for <£200.

They are decent enough for the garage and MUCH better than open shelves for most uses IMHO. Worth a look as I was in your position 4 weeks ago and the units were much better.

Here is what i achieved....and I still have 1 cupboard left to hang on the other wall


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^ Nice that's the same layout (ish) that i have ordered.

I agree the plastic cupboards do tend to bend when you open them and they prob cost more that the Wikes take home range


----------



## garylythgoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow, that looks excellent!! 

I could definately go for something like that! I wouldnt need as many as i have a big tool chest, etc. 

Thanks for the replies, keep them coming!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> ^^^ Nice that's the same layout (ish) that i have ordered.
> 
> I agree the plastic cupboards do tend to bend when you open them and they prob cost more that the Wikes take home range


the quality of these is pretty ****e but TBH, when they are in the garage it isnt the biggest issue - no way would they go in my house though....

You need to be quick as they are clearing out the stock so you have to take what they have on the shelves instore. Build it right and beef up the crap wall brackets they give you and you should be fine though. Had all that lot built and fitted in 1 day, pretty much by myself with a bit of help to get the worktop on...

JUST REMEMBERED - these floor units DO NOT HAVE ADJUSTABLE FEET so if you floor is all over the pace you may struggle, or need to make some wedges.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Try secondhand office furniture outlets - a lot of metal office cabinets would be ideal for detailing storage use (mine are and they were free - even better)


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

Stretch the budget!

http://www.garagewizards.com/produc...binations/Dura_Combination_504/2019_7039.aspx


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Scott Harris said:


> Stretch the budget!
> 
> http://www.garagewizards.com/produc...binations/Dura_Combination_504/2019_7039.aspx


ooooh that's just naughty !!! I like ALOT


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Scott Harris said:


> Stretch the budget!
> 
> http://www.garagewizards.com/produc...binations/Dura_Combination_504/2019_7039.aspx


they are based just up the road from me and I seriously considered this stuff....for 5 seconds......but the price is just enormous!!!!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Some bits on here

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/categories/search/tool-racks-shelving-workshop-flooring


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Them prices are just stupid, 400 quid for a work bench,yea right.


----------



## garylythgoe (Jun 28, 2006)

LOL! It is quite steep, i have to admit the kitchen cupboard / worktop idea is seeming the best option at the moment.. I want somewhere to store all my detailing products/mechanic products plus a nice work surface to be able to rebuild things on, use laptop on etc..


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

just been googling garage cupboards, and look where I end up lol


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Finerdetails said:


> just been googling garage cupboards, and look where I end up lol


Excellent:lol:


----------

